# Invoicing Software for Apple



## montrealpainter (Feb 18, 2015)

Dear: Fellow Painters,

I am looking for a software package for invoicing and estimates compatible for Apple computers. I need something also for double taxes in Canada. Can anyone help. Thank you.


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

Plantangible.com does estimates and I think their going to add invoicing in the future. I use it on my iPad Air. You can add your own tax rate as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

quickbooks for mac


----------



## SwatchDeck (Mar 15, 2014)

Xero and quotientapp are a good estimating invoicing combo.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And here's an alternative to ponder if you know of or already have a favorite piece of software built for another operating system which you also have:

Oracle VM VirtualBox. This is a free virtual machine product that runs on Windows, Linux, Macintosh, and Solaris hosts and supports MANY guest operating systems. 

Yes a little geeky, but really nice to use cross platform software on one machine without having to deal with dual boot.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

aynax.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Quickbooks keeps getting better on apple. I hear it's still not as good as the windows version. It's a conspiracy I tell ya!


----------

